# -하다고 하다



## rienn

Been wanting to ask this question for a long time. I always see people write -한다고 하다 but why sometimes it's -하다고 하다? E.g. 

추석은 미국의 추수감사절과 비슷하다고 한다. 

Is it because the sentence above ends in -ㄴ 다?


----------



## wildsunflower

It implies "it is said", "it is believed to be" or "I am told". It is different from "I think" or "I say". So, the fact does not come from you, but from the culture or the society in general.


----------



## rienn

Thanks wildsunflower님. I know it's meaning. What confuses me is the difference between -한다고 하다 and -하다고 하다 (the ㄴ in 한). Is there some grammatical rule implies to it or something?

Can I say:
추석은 미국의 추수감사절과 비슷한다고 한다

instead of

추석은 미국의 추수감사절과 비슷하다고 한다 ?


----------



## wildsunflower

Hi rienne,  I am sorry I didn't read your question carefully. "-다고 하다" follows an adjective, such as "비슷하다", 아름답다" or "가능하다". So, it has to be "비슷하다고 한다", not "비슷한다고 한다". Contrastingly, "-ㄴ다고 한다" follows a verb as in "물이 넘친다고 한다" or "넘어진다고 한다".


----------



## rienn

No prob. Thanks!


----------

